# Net Wrap Question



## 32-0-0 (May 30, 2017)

I've got a JD 467 that I run with the cover edge net wrap purchased from the local John Deere dealer. I'm going brought around 5 rolls a year at $320 per roll. As always I'm looking for ways to cut cost...has anybody used any of the aftermarket wraps? What are you'll paying per roll? Any problems with those net wraps?


----------



## 68cuda (Dec 29, 2016)

I am paying 205 canadian for 48" wide grand harvest had no problem with it


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I run Netex Extreme. It's good wrap. It's only $10 more than regular Netex. I'm paying $215 per 9800' but that's 48" wrap.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

32-0-0 said:


> I've got a JD 467 that I run with the cover edge net wrap purchased from the local John Deere dealer. I'm going brought around 5 rolls a year at $320 per roll. As always I'm looking for ways to cut cost...has anybody used any of the aftermarket wraps? What are you'll paying per roll? Any problems with those net wraps?


I sell Pritchett brand so I am biased but I think its one of the best out there after trying about 8 different brands.It's heavier and stronger.You can tell alot just by what a roll weighs.Our 51 x 9840 roll weighs 103lbs according to Fed Ex scale. Weigh what you are useing and compare.Some are more feet but they still weigh less,they are just made thinner.

I've been useing it 9 yrs and selling it for 8 if I wasn't happy with it I wouldn't be selling it.

I have it priced at $189 for 51 x 9840 by the pallet of 16 which is $00.019 per ft

$320 divided by 13,200' = $00.024 per ft

So priced 20% less but weighs 20+% more then some


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Cy, it appears you're comparing a pallet price to a single roll price. That doesn't quite seem fair.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

I've been using a dark green wrap made by Titan. 51"x9840 roll cost 240. Pretty decent stuff. I like the John Deere wrap personally though.


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

You also have to figure in shipping on CY's pallet price.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I use Pritchett. It is far and away better than any net wrap I have used.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

FYI my JD net, cover-edge is $302...


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

8350HiTech said:


> Cy, it appears you're comparing a pallet price to a single roll price. That doesn't quite seem fair.


My single roll price for 51 x 9840 is $199 raises the prices slightly to $00.020 per ft.

Still makes them 20% higher at 00.024

Even with shipping I'm generally cheaper if can ship pallets.Alot split pallets with nieghbors to make it work out better.Get the pallet price plus cheaper shipping on a full pallet.Get it shipped to their door LTL


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

I use Pritchett also, from swmnhay. No problems with it. In this part of the world most of the big shot custom balers running Deeres are using anything but Deere wrap.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I've bought my net from Cy for quite awhile now and have had zero issues with it. I usually buy a few years worth at a time, then I have a cousin that buys a roll from me now and again as he needs it.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> Even with shipping I'm generally cheaper if can ship pallets.Alot split pallets with nieghbors to make it work out better.Get the pallet price plus cheaper shipping on a full pallet.Get it shipped to their door LTL


That is what we do. I bought a pallet this year and one last year. I saved on shipping by having it delivered to a friends business.

One man runs 2 Deere balers (458 & 469). He buys 10 rolls from each pallet. That makes a pallet go pretty quick.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Been using Pritchett for 3 years now--VERY happy with it. Used Tytan before that. Pritchett is about 50% heavier and lasts longer than Tytan.

Ralph


----------



## 32-0-0 (May 30, 2017)

Thanks for everybody's reply.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Been using Tama for 4 years. The roll is 12,500'. I can wrap about 325 4x5 bales per roll. It's made in Israel. 
I only pay $265 for a 12,500' roll, delivered to my door. One roll or 5 rolls, same price. 
No issues at all with it. Nice not having to change rolls as often as the small rolls.
I'm also well under $1/ roll for wrap. Like that, too.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> Been using Tama for 4 years. The roll is 12,500yds. I can wrap about 325 4x5 bales per roll. It's made in Israel.
> I only pay $265 for a 12,500yd roll, delivered to my door. One roll or 5 rolls, same price.
> No issues at all with it. Nice not having to change rolls as often as the small rolls.


Dang that must be a heavy roll. Can you get it on by yourself?


----------



## 32-0-0 (May 30, 2017)

JD3430 said:


> Been using Tama for 4 years. The roll is 12,500yds. I can wrap about 325 4x5 bales per roll. It's made in Israel.
> I only pay $265 for a 12,500yd roll, delivered to my door. One roll or 5 rolls, same price.
> No issues at all with it. Nice not having to change rolls as often as the small rolls.


That price includes shipping? What outfit do you buy this netting from?


----------



## JLP (Aug 5, 2013)

Through Sloans I paid $288 for JD wrap made by TAMA. If you buy 5 rolls or more, it came with a free baler inspection. You also got a rebate through TAMA, that took off $12 per roll.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

PaMike said:


> Dang that must be a heavy roll. Can you get it on by yourself?


They aren't lite. I'm short enough that putting the one in storage on the baler gives me a good workout. I have heard that more elderly operators have went to aftermarket because they got to heavy to handle.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

In the 64 & 67" we have it in 7000-8000 & 9000.I don't stock the 9000 it's just to heavy for most people around 120 lbs.I sell about 1/2 in 7000 and 1/2 in 8000 alot don't want the 8000 because to hard to lift especially if the wife or grampa is the one running the baler.

We have been asked why don't you make a longer roll in the 4' net,well if we made a 12,500' roll of 51" it would around 130 lbs.It would be larger diameter also then the thinner nets and may not fit in certain balers.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

PaMike said:


> Dang that must be a heavy roll. Can you get it on by yourself?


Yes, it's not that bad.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

32-0-0 said:


> That price includes shipping? What outfit do you buy this netting from?


Yes my local dealer has a parts delivery truck, route and driver. He will bring me a roll of net wrap, a 5G pail of hydraulic fluid, filters, any tractor part, hay preservative, just about anything, for a $10 delivery charge. He has probably 50 customers on his route. He will deliver the parts to my house, to my barn, or directly to me in the field. 
It's a wonderful service. I have his cell number. I can text or call him and he will deliver 1 or 100 parts to me on any Tuesday or Thursday. Saves me a lot of time and driving to the parts counter.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

JD3430 said:


> Been using Tama for 4 years. The roll is 12,500yds. I can wrap about 325 4x5 bales per roll. It's made in Israel.
> I only pay $265 for a 12,500yd roll, delivered to my door. One roll or 5 rolls, same price.
> No issues at all with it. Nice not having to change rolls as often as the small rolls.


Don't you mean 12,500 feet per roll not yards?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Just happened to be going by the neighbors and seen him removing the empty net wrap tube from the baler, stopped in and loaded a new roll for him. Wanting to say he's 65ish, came up that someday he's gonna start buying wife rolls if he can find em. My Dad is 72 this year, he won't handle rolls of net anymore, the wife certainly never could, new rule now is as soon as I change a roll when I get home another roll goes in the back of the baler as if I run out in the field basically either the wife has to come and get me, run me home so I can load a roll in the pickup then go back to the filed to load it. in another decade or so I might as well appreciate a half roll of net.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Tx Jim said:


> Don't you mean 12,500 feet per roll not yards?


Yes, thanks for pointing that out, Jim. Went back and corrected it.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Another thing I like about the Tama is that I can do 2-2.5 wraps and I've never had a bale fall apart. Had some high moisture bales sit for a year and I expected the net to have degraded and the bales to fall apart. They were fine and loaded/unloaded with no issues.
Generally I do 2.25 wraps.


----------



## T Bar D (Aug 6, 2017)

I have a question about net wrapped hay. A week ago we baled Tifton44 off our hay pasture. I need to move it to where we store our hay bales. BUT we had a light rain fall this morning. Can I place the bale in rolls (end to end) if the hay is damp. I typically place the bales in rolls; each roll 8 to 10 feet apart.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Cy do you have any customers in Northern Montana? I need better netwrap for this 605n. It just will not tolerate less that top shelf wrap. Maybe i could get a pallet or two delivered close to the border and i'll run across and pick it up. 64 x 9000ish is what i have been using .


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

carcajou said:


> Cy do you have any customers in Northern Montana? I need better netwrap for this 605n. It just will not tolerate less that top shelf wrap. Maybe i could get a pallet or two delivered close to the border and i'll run across and pick it up. 64 x 9000ish is what i have been using .


I've delivered some to a depot on the border in northern Mn and they deal with the paper work,customs.Not sure where that would be in MT.I will do some checking to see if we got someone else up there.We do ship to Billings.I run the same 605N it works like a charm in it and can tighten up the break on the net to get it on tighter where others will snap off.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> Another thing I like about the Tama is that I can do 2-2.5 wraps and I've never had a bale fall apart. Had some high moisture bales sit for a year and I expected the net to have degraded and the bales to fall apart. They were fine and loaded/unloaded with no issues.
> Generally I do 2.25 wraps.


Same here, 2.25 wraps. Cornstalks get 3.25 so did some really short straw I baled.


----------

